# Check out what I found!!!!



## lanceinator (Nov 18, 2008)

G'day all
I was out and about today and I found this little guy!!!! It's the first time I've seen one of these, I never thought I find one in the wild! Got heaps of photos and some cool video of it. Stunning colours! 

I know what it is! Do you????? 

Guess it right and I'll post some more pictures!!!


----------



## alex_c (Nov 18, 2008)

That animal certainly does not look Australian. Where did you find it?:?


----------



## =bECS= (Nov 18, 2008)

it looks like a death adder, but the eyes dont look right :|


----------



## Viaaf (Nov 18, 2008)

One of the _Echis_ saw scaled vipers??


----------



## =bECS= (Nov 18, 2008)

Viaaf said:


> One of the _Echis_ saw scaled vipers??



hahahaha i googled pics and it looks pretty spot on, i think we have a winner, now wheres the other pics and vid :lol:


----------



## slim6y (Nov 18, 2008)

errrrrm.... 

In Qld???


----------



## KaaTom (Nov 18, 2008)

That is one awesome looking snake... Where abouts did you see that?


----------



## dtulip10 (Nov 18, 2008)

a viper in qld i think some one is pullin our leg


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 18, 2008)

Viaaf said:


> One of the _Echis_ saw scaled vipers??


 
Yup its a saw scaled viper, are they aussie?


----------



## dtulip10 (Nov 18, 2008)

rainbow__serpent said:


> Yup its a saw scaled viper, are they aussie?



no, there arnt any vipers in oz


----------



## Jakee (Nov 18, 2008)

nice looking snake. Doesnt look native to me.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 18, 2008)

dtulip10 said:


> no, there arnt any vipers in oz


 
How did it get here I wonder?:?


----------



## NCHERPS (Nov 18, 2008)

rainbow__serpent said:


> How did it get here I wonder?:?



Who said that it was shot in australia.

The guy is clearly on Holiday or something and has shot the photo abroad.


----------



## dtulip10 (Nov 18, 2008)

rainbow__serpent said:


> How did it get here I wonder?:?



he must of seen it overseas somewhere. probably in the americas somewhere


----------



## Sel (Nov 18, 2008)

Its head is scary lookin lol
Wouldnt want that biting me o_o


----------



## dtulip10 (Nov 18, 2008)

MzSel said:


> Its head is scary lookin lol
> Wouldnt want that biting me o_o



yeah vipers arnt something you want to mess with. pit viper are like the ultimate hunter and are one of the only snakes in the world with fangs that are independent of each other. they use there fangs to walk there food inside there mouth its awesome to watch.


----------



## Retic (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't know, it's just a wild guess but more likely Africa or India 



dtulip10 said:


> he must of seen it overseas somewhere. probably in the americas somewhere


----------



## dtulip10 (Nov 18, 2008)

boa said:


> I don't know, it's just a wild guess but more likely Africa or India



yeah probably not to sure on saw scales. i just know that there are heaps of viper speices in the americas. but they do stretch across eurasia and africa as well


----------



## Earthling (Nov 18, 2008)

NCHERPS said:


> Who said that it was shot in australia.
> 
> The guy is clearly on Holiday or something and has shot the photo abroad.


 
Actually the photos were taken at The Spit on the Goldcoast.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Nov 18, 2008)

Definately looks like a Rattler to me, eyes are to big for a Death adder and there is know elapid (that I know of with that kind of patterning) in aus.
Its a nice snake though.


----------



## KaaTom (Nov 18, 2008)

It definately looks like a Saw Scaled Viper.... I googled it, well I actually googled Death Adders but came across this pic which underneath read that is was a Saw Scaled Viper


----------



## Retic (Nov 18, 2008)

A rattler ?? :lol:



trouser_snake6 said:


> Definately looks like a Rattler to me, eyes are to big for a Death adder and there is know elapid (that I know of with that kind of patterning) in aus.
> Its a nice snake though.


----------



## aussie.snakes (Nov 18, 2008)

I could be wrong but some of the plants in the second pic don't look like anything I have seen on a gold coast beach.


----------



## Retic (Nov 18, 2008)

It is a saw scaled viper not found in australia, it was a joke, it wasn't photographed on the gold coast.


----------



## Viaaf (Nov 18, 2008)

If you check the quotes on them you find things like --
Systemic envenomation by the saw-scaled viper is responsible for more deaths than any other snake in West Africa.
In India, it is conservatively estimated that up to 20,000 people die annually from snakebites. 
About 80% of the venomous snakebites in India come from the saw scaled viper (Echis carinatus) 
Saw-scaled Viper, which is responsible for more human deaths than any other viper. 

They do their bit for population control, that's for certain.


----------



## becca (Nov 18, 2008)

So lanceinator
Where did you find it exactly and what is it, to answer all our questions.


----------



## NCHERPS (Nov 18, 2008)

Earthling said:


> Actually the photos were taken at The Spit on the Goldcoast.



Oh yes, I recognise that sand dune now! 
I reckon the Gold coast beach front property prices are about to plummet! :lol:


----------



## Sidonia (Nov 18, 2008)

Regardless of where it was found, it is beautiful.

Vipers are my favorite type of snake.


----------



## lanceinator (Nov 18, 2008)

LOL - Most if you are right. It is a Saw scaled Viper. As for where I found it, I'm not allowed to say exactly where but lets just say it's not at the Gold Coast! I'm am currently deployed in the Middle East ATM. I'm just glad I got to see this feller while I am here! More importantly I saw him before he saw me! If you know what I mean!!!!


----------



## Fiona74 (Nov 18, 2008)

Cool.
Stay safe.


----------



## Trouble (Nov 18, 2008)

Awesome shots mate. . . very nice snake too. stay safe over there!!
Only a true herper would have a snake hook over there in the middle east while fighting in a war :lol:. . . good work


----------



## andyscott (Nov 18, 2008)

Great find lanceinator.
Stay safe over there.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Nov 18, 2008)

lanceinator said:


> LOL - Most if you are right. It is a Saw scaled Viper. As for where I found it, I'm not allowed to say exactly where but lets just say it's not at the Gold Coast! I'm am currently deployed in the Middle East ATM. I'm just glad I got to see this feller while I am here! More importantly I saw him before he saw me! If you know what I mean!!!!



I love a man in uniform...LOL


----------



## Mulga92 (Nov 18, 2008)

well, its good that its' not in australia. bloody hell you had me worried.


----------



## lanceinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone! There are a couple more pictures to come..... I will post them as soon as I get a chance!


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Nov 18, 2008)

awwww he is gorgeous.How is your time over there? Stay safe lol


----------



## Ned_fisch (Nov 18, 2008)

boa said:


> A rattler ?? :lol:


 
Yeah, a Rattler. I thought I had really bad eyes.....


----------



## lanceinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Red eye girl - It's been ok! But very long...... I've got three weeks to go in a six month deployment!!! I really miss home, the green trees, the wildlife, and the beer!!!! Looking forward to some time off over Xmass.

Everyone - Here are a couple more pictures of the same snake.... Notice the scare about a third of the way down it's body......


----------



## m.punja (Nov 18, 2008)

Viaaf said:


> Saw-scaled Viper, which is responsible for more human deaths than any other viper.


 
Great pics of a very nice snake, i can't wait until I get a chance to herp over sea's and hopfully see some vipers and cobra's. Viaaf, thanks for posting this, I always thought the Russels Viper was the biggest killer, I was apparantly wrong.


----------



## Retic (Nov 18, 2008)

Well I guess you do. 



trouser_snake6 said:


> Yeah, a Rattler. I thought I had really bad eyes.....


----------



## Wench (Nov 19, 2008)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> I love a man in uniform...LOL


 

i second this.

and that is a cute looking snake  kinda looks fluffy.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 19, 2008)

*Thats defiantly a rattler, Mate.*

Does any one else feel the urge to poke it's eye? I really want to poke it. Looks poke-able.


----------



## Ninjaette (Nov 19, 2008)

Excellent pics! I like its googly eyes 

Yes, stay safe Lancinator!! No doubt, the thoughts of all of us on this forum are with you.


----------



## lanceinator (Nov 19, 2008)

LOL - Thanks! I appreciate the comments!!!! Especially the ones about the uniform...... Why can't I find girls like you when I'm back in Oz????? TIC


----------



## ally_pup (Nov 19, 2008)

lanceinator said:


> LOL - Thanks! I appreciate the comments!!!! Especially the ones about the uniform...... Why can't I find girls like you when I'm back in Oz????? TIC


 
U dont look hard enough.
Any other reptile discoveries over there


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 19, 2008)

Woah that snake is awesome! Stay safe


----------



## Retic (Nov 19, 2008)

It's a Saw Scaled Viper, NOT a Rattler. 



Rocky said:


> *Thats defiantly a rattler, Mate.*


----------



## lanceinator (Nov 19, 2008)

Not much wildlife over here!!!! Scorpians, lizards, and a couple of snakes. I found this hedge hog and got a couple of pictures of him..... He was pretty cool! And as for not looking, I must admit I haven't been "looking" for a while!!!  But it's nice to know your still out there!!!!  I've got heaps of cool photo's on my facebook page! Look me up and Just let me know that your from APS and I'll add you to my friends list!

Lance


----------



## Slytherin (Nov 19, 2008)

Great pics and awesome looking viper, it looks soft...lol. Have fun herping over there and stay safe.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 19, 2008)

Awww Lance! That Hedge Hog is super cute!


----------



## slim6y (Nov 19, 2008)

Hedgehogs are cute till you get a pair mating outside your bedroom window in the middle of the night....

Though no wonder they're so noisy at it... Look at the spikes on those things!


----------



## saratoga (Nov 19, 2008)

That snake looks like its got one hell of a scar half way down its body.....very clear in the last photo. Looks like it was almost cut in half!


----------



## Rocky (Nov 23, 2008)

boa said:


> It's a Saw Scaled Viper, NOT a Rattler.




It's sarcasm from a previous post in this thread


----------



## yommy (Nov 30, 2008)

nice pictures of the animals, shame about the rude head holding them 

had to put the plane shot in ya techo wally. See ya for a few cold ones when you get home to put that big "snake" Titan shed up.


----------



## lanceinator (Dec 1, 2008)

Shed gets delivered tomorrow so I can start putting it up as soon as I get home next week! Can't wait! Trust me I have six months of Icy cold beer to drink! You more than welcome to come around and sink a few with me! Oh and help with the shed while you at it!


----------

